

LIVR – A Social Network Only Accessible When Drunk - hex-
http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/6390/livr---a-social-network-only-accessible-when-drunk

======
untog
This is fake. The fact that this site has published a story about it even
after it was revealed speaks volumes.

